# ~Abby and Otis Bedtime Pics~



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

This is too sweet not to post....I was sitting here paying bills, and Abby came over to kiss her baby boy goodnight-so I took this pic of it--








She said she was tired, so she laid down next to him...And fell asleep








She has since rolled over....









Now I must remove her before he suffocates her lol


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

What else can you say but AWWWWWWWW! Glad you intervened before he suffocated her though!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

That is sooooooo sweet.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

AWWWW! How sweet and adorable. I love how gentle Otis is with her. You can tell she trusts him completley.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

That's just too sweet, SDO -- if you keep this up you're going to start single-handedly eroding the determination of many members of this forum to never have children.

You don't want that to happen, lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a toss up who is cuter here -- Abby or Otis! Very sweet!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

How adorable SDO. Those are great pictures. I love the 2nd one.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

That is beyond adorable! How cute are they? I hope you frame those, the second one is my favorite for sure.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

that is one of those special moments! angelo and bello sleep often together also and i have to snap pics also.we just can't help it i guess.

very cute!!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

awwwwwwww!!! that's really all i can say!


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

Aw  Great photos!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...to cute for words. You can tell they both love each other very very much! You gotta frame one of the ones where they're sleeping. And then show it to her in about 10 yrs. Great embarrassement photo (for a teenager anyway!).


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Awwww. pure love. Just adorable - makes your heart melt.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

SD: I wanted to let you know I loved the picture of Otis and Abby "spooning" that I have it on my desktop here at work. I hope you don't mind. She looks so sweet and he is such a big lug I couldn't help myself. You are one lucky momma!


----------



## muki89 (May 27, 2008)

Those photos are brain meltingly cute!


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I don't think I have ever seen something so cute. Otis is special, simply special...and your daughter is an absolute doll!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

That is one of the sweetest things I have ever seen


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Veeeeerrrrry cuuuuuuute! Awesome pics, Chrissy! I'm so jealous! I wish we had a kid... 

-naoki


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> This is too sweet not to post....I was sitting here paying bills, and Abby came over to kiss her baby boy goodnight-so I took this pic of it--


This has to be one of my all time favourite pics on DF.
Just picture perfect!


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

awwwwww!!!! wow! that is the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> This has to be one of my all time favourite pics on DF.
> Just picture perfect!


I can't agree more! This picture made me wanna have a baby girl. 

-n


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

AWWWW!! SDO!! How lucky are you to have THAT much cuteness in your house!!!

Abby and Otis pictures are my favorites because you can JUST see how much they love each other. It's obvious that they have a very special, beautiful relationship. Every time I see a picture of them together it brings a huge smile to my face. It looks sorta like this >  LOL


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Omg, I think those pics are my all time favourite.. Otis is just a gentle giant, and your daughter is sooo cute!!! Those pics made me 'awww' out loud!! Simply adorable!!!!!! My gosh.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That is to freakin adorable! Your two babies are way to sweet.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... You are very lucky SDO.. =)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone-you are all so kind..and I AM very lucky for sure!!


Shaina said:


> That's just too sweet, SDO -- if you keep this up you're going to start single-handedly eroding the determination of many members of this forum to never have children.
> 
> You don't want that to happen, lol.


HAHA....I know of a few that have said Abby makes them think twice!! haha


alphadoginthehouse said:


> SD: I wanted to let you know I loved the picture of Otis and Abby "spooning" that I have it on my desktop here at work. I hope you don't mind. She looks so sweet and he is such a big lug I couldn't help myself. You are one lucky momma!


Awwwww Thank you- that is so sweet!!


naoki said:


> Veeeeerrrrry cuuuuuuute! Awesome pics, Chrissy! I'm so jealous! I wish we had a kid...
> 
> -naoki


Makes me want another one, Naoki!! haha


naoki said:


> I can't agree more! This picture made me wanna have a baby girl.
> 
> -n


And I'd want another girl if I had a choice- Abby is the sweetest, funniest, most polite girl I could ever imagine raising...I pray she stays that way...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gosh I have to tell you how much James LOVED these pics! He really wants a little girl one of these days... and he said how great it would be for our little girl and our future Mastiff to have a great realationship like your babies. Tooooo CUTE!!!
Nessa


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Gosh I have to tell you how much James LOVED these pics! He really wants a little girl one of these days... and he said how great it would be for our little girl and our future Mastiff to have a great realationship like your babies. Tooooo CUTE!!!
> Nessa


Awww Nessa how sweet-I hope you get that dream- it is truly wonderful to see these gentle giants bond with a child like this- especially a little girl  I can't wait to be around to see you, James and that little girl someday


----------

